# Age and score



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Had an encounter with this guy this evening, I figured maybe 130s and a 3 yo?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

pretty heavy set i would say hes a 4 yo and he may go 130's. Shooter for me


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it's hard to say....he could be a 3 or 4 yr old. We have 3 yr old deer down in the big woods with antlers that size (and I agree 130s gross) and even more frequently in SW OH farm land. I'd lean towards 4 also. Either way he's not real old IMO and should get bigger.

That said he wouldn't get a pass from me this year; he's a nice deer to take with your bow. To each his own - if you want to let him go another year he'll be a beast for sure!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Since folks are guessing. I'll guess 2 1/2 years old and rough score of 100 to 110.

IMO not much mass or width. If his neck wasn't swelled from the rutt, he would look allot younger.

That said still a fine looking deer and a personal decision weather to take it.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

He's 3.5 or 2.5 and would score around 130 imo 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I figured as much, thanks. yeah I probably won't pass him because both of my neighbors say if it walks and doesn't have spots it's dead and they don't report kills soo.. Hard to like the odds of a deer making it to 4-6 with that attitude lol


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll bet if you get him on the ground he will be more like 140"-145" and I'll go with 3 1/2 years old, it's a nice deer and with lack of management is a shooter for sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I would guess him at 3.5 as well. He's filled out, the front of his neck goes straight to the brisket with no obvious angle at the neck/chest area. However his belly is still flat, no paunch, and his backline is straight, no sway back. A score somewhere in the 130's also sounds reasonable. Good number of points, fairly symmetrical, decent tine length and inside spread, just not a ton of mass. If he came by me, I'd try to whack him! Good luck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely only a 3.5.....id put him 130'' gross high 120's net after drying. Great deer for next year if he would make it.


----------



## Kreish29 (Jul 13, 2013)

I would say 135 - 140 and 3.5 year old.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm thinking 130's at least for sure. Tall with decent tine length. Dwarfs the younger buck. Guessing 3.5yrs. Good luck with pursuing him...nice buck.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sitting at a desk now with a mid 140s mounted on the wall above me. I'd say your deer is very similar.....come gun season he'll be on the ground, get him while you can. 

Field and Stream says this is the best day of the rut to hunt....go get him. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I was out this morning with a friend on his farm where he's had 11 different bucks through the last 2 days between 10 and 12 and then this evening at my land.. that being said anything any magazine or "expert" says about best days to hunt seems to never apply to my property lol most rutting activity we've seen the last few years has come from now to the end of the month. Went out yesterday morning and had a wide, very tall 8 lacking mass chasing in the field across the road from me. I don't think we even heard a twig break from squirrels this morning and had something large spooked running through the brush around sundown tonight and that was it. 

I've seen this deer probably 5 times since October and since my recent encounter with this deer, resulting in him hunkering down because of the neighbors amateur truck pull with a friend, the closest he has come to moving in daylight is a couple hours after daylight. I get about a half hours worth of footage of him every night or early am on a few different cameras. He always enters the field from the same thicket and heads back to the same thicket later that night, also where a few of the regular doe bed. Maybe if he stays nocturnal and doesn't go chasing another doe he will make it.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have about 40 other videos of this deer but this is the closest he's gotten to the cam. You can see him a little bit better anyway.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I have to retract my first guess.

2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years old and 125 to 135.

He'll be a hoss should he make it another year or two.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

3 year old with about a 128-135 score is my 2 cents.


----------

